# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  حادث سير مروع في عجلون : 6 وفيات و 27 إصابة بتدهور شاحنة ومداهمتها لخمس سيارات

## هدوء عاصف

حادث سير مروع في عجلون : 
 6 وفيات و 27 إصابة بتدهور شاحنة ومداهمتها لخمس سيارات







توفي 6 مواطنين وأصيب 27 اخرون اثر تدهور شاحنة محملة بالحديد والمواسير قبل قليل في محافظة عجلون خلفت عدد من الأضرار وتحطم 5 سيارات حسب المكتب الإعلامي لمديرية الدفاع المدني.


وقال المكتب الإعلامي : " ما زالت فرق الإنقاذ حتى هذه اللحظة تحاول نقل المصابين لتلقى العلاج وفتح الطريق أمام السيارات وان هنالك قابلية لزيادة عدد الوفيات والمصابين ".
فيما لم تحصر إلى هذه اللحظة عدد الإصابات والوفيات النهائي . (وذلك حتى اعداد هذا الخبر)


واكد شهود عيان ان شاحنة لونها احمر محملة بالحديد "مواسير" فقدت السيطرة وداهمت المحولات الكهربائية المثبتة على الجزيرة الوسطية وانزلقت باتجاة استراحة ابو العز مما ادت الى مداهمة خمسة سيارات وباص محمل بالركاب يعمل على خط عجلون – عرجان والذي خلف عدد من الوفيات والمصابين. 


وتتواجد في منطقة الحادث عشرات سيارات الانقاذ والتى تقوم على اخلاء الوفيات ونقل المصابين الى مستشفى الايمان والمستشفيات القريبة من مكان الحادث. 


فيما تقوم قوات الامن العام جاهدة على إعادة الحركة المرورية الى المنطقة بالسرعة الممكنة. 



وفيما يلي بيان المكتب الاعلامي لمديرية الدفاع المدني حول الحادث.

قال الناطق الإعلامي في المديرية العامة للدفاع المدني الرائد باسم خلف أن فرق الإنقاذ والإسعاف والإطفاء في مديرية دفاع مدني عجلون تعاملت مع حادث تدهور شاحنة محملة بمواسير معدنية وانقلابها على عدد من السيارات مما أدى إلى اشتعال النيران في الشاحنة.



حيث نتج عن الحادث وفاة (6) أشخاص وإصابة (27) آخرين بكسور وجروح ورضوض في مختلف أنحاء الجسم .

حيث قامت فرق الدفاع المدني بإخماد الحريق والسيطرة عليه و تحرير المحاصرين باستخدام احدث الآليات والمعدات المتخصصة في مثل هذه الحوادث وتقديم الإسعافات الأولية اللازمة للمصابين ونقلهم إلى مستشفى الإيمان الحكومي وحالة المصابين العامة مابين البالغة والمتوسطة .




اسماء المتوفين : 

حمزة حسين علي
عماد رضوان العمري
عوض محمد سليمان
رشا الطباع
فاطمة الطباع
منذر الطباع 



اسماء المصابين : 

عبد الرؤوف محمد المومني
عمر محمد عبد الكريم
مرعي فالح اسماعيل
محمد رضا المصري
علي سعد القضاة
نشأت عوض فرحان
محمد احمد يوسف مقدادي
مهند خلف المومني
علي قاسم المومني
احمد تركي الربابعة
عوض محمد سليمان القضاة
رفعة احمد حسن القضاة
فرج صالح
محمد علي القرشي
جمال عبد الله المومني
جميلة حسن عيسى
احمد أمين المومني
ناجح مرعي صقر
محمد ابراهيم الكريم
جميل رامي جميل
فارس محمود حداد
ايمان سليم شواشرة
عمر مصطفى محمد عياش

----------

